# MTB-Strecken und Trails in Solingen und umgebung ?!?!?!?!?!?!1



## csc-freak (20. April 2006)

Moinsen.

ich hab mir vor ca 2 monaten ein CC zugelegt. bin auch soweit zufrieden. mein problem ist, ich weiß nicht wo ich damit fahren soll.
ich komm aus Langenfeld (solingen ist nebenan) bei düsseldorf und kenn dort nur RR strecken sonst nichts.
haben ortskundige biker vll tipps für mich, eventl fotos von markierten karten  , wegbeschreibungen ,o.ä .

ich sag schonmal vielen dank

vll kann man ja mal zusammen fahren.


----------



## Pevloc (20. April 2006)

www.velo-solingen.de

Im Winter machen wir nette Ausfahrten immer Sonntags. Jetzt weniger, das ja am Wochenende immer irgendwelche Rennen sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (21. April 2006)

Hast das mit dem Forum "Open Trails" wohl leicht mißverstanden.  

Trau dich und schau einfach ins Regionalforum Köln, Bonn... rein.

Da sind auch Leute aus dem Dunstkreis von Langenfeld unterwegs oder du bist ganz mutig und fährst einfach in östliche Richtung, dort wo es grün, hügelig und der Asphalt nicht mehr vorhanden ist, wird es ein paar brauchbare Strecken geben.


----------



## Rubinstein (16. Oktober 2006)

csc-freak schrieb:


> ich hab mir vor ca 2 monaten ein CC zugelegt. bin auch soweit zufrieden. mein problem ist, ich weiß nicht wo ich damit fahren soll.



Hallo! Ich bin hier zufällig reingeschneit auf der Suche nach Mitfahrmöglichkeiten rund um Solingen. Komme aus Solingen Ohligs und habe erst diesen Sommer angefangen, staune aber immer mehr was für feine Strecken es hier gibt die ich mit dem Auto nie zu sehen bekommen hätte!
Wen mein Alter (50) nicht stört...


> vll kann man ja mal zusammen fahren.


...dann nur zu! 
Meine Lieblingsstrecken bewegen sich weitgehend durch Wald oder über kleine Feldwege, 10% Strasse wenn's hoch kommt. Ich starte oft im Lochbachtal (quasi direkt vor der Haustür) Richtung Frankfurter Damm, dann ein kleines Stück Korkenziehertrasse, weiter auf meinen Spezialschleichweg parallel zur Focherstr. bis zum Central und drüber weg. Wenig später hab ich dann die Wahl entweder direkt in's Friedenstal oder über Gräfrath (Fauna, Lichtturm) runter nach Burgholz und von da hoch in's Aboretum (hier gibt's auch mehrere Varianten).

Sehr schön auch die Wipperaue, kennst Du vielleicht wenn Du aus Langenfeld kommst (liegt auf halbem Weg in Deiner Richtung). Immer an der Wupper entlang (sehr flach, da fährt sogar hin und wieder meine Frau mit, die mag keine Berge ;-) ), weiter nach Burg (hier gibt's auch eine milde und eine etwas knackigere Version) und über Müngsten zurück.

Gerade am Wochenende eine ganz neue Strecke entdeckt, zwar nur 20km kurz aber traumhaft. Ist leider noch zu frisch um sie zu beschreiben. Jedenfalls eine Art Rundkurs von Solingen Ohligs nach Solingen Innenstadt zum früheren Hbf und wieder zurück, nur sehr wenig Strasse und mit gelegentlichen kleinen Leckerbissen eingestreut die ein wenig Fahrtechnik fordern (nicht all zu wild, bin wie gesagt noch Anfänger). Ein Sahnestückchen!

Meine Problem ist halt nicht *wo* ich fahren könnte sondern mit wem. Leider weiß ich noch nicht so richtig wo ich hingehöre: Dem typischen Stadtbiker sind meine Touren zu ruppig/hügelig, dem Vereinsfahrer werd ich wohl zu lahm sein. Ich laß es aber jederzeit und gerne auf einen Versuch ankommen!

Wer Interesse hat, kann mir ja ne PM schicken. Würde mich freuen...


----------



## Michel-DH-63 (20. November 2006)

http://www.bergisches-staedtedreieck.de/wandern/solingen/klingenpfad/klingen.html


----------



## Marcel79 (17. Dezember 2006)

http://www.frosthelm.de/content/trails_im_bergischen


----------

